# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  اريد دخول عالم الاسهم!! من اين ابدأ  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## matrix_forex

اريد دخول عالم الاسهم!! :Yikes3:   من اين ابدأ :Drive1:    ان اخبرتي في الفوركس حوالي سنه ونصف  :013:  والحمد لله تعلمت فيها التحليل الفني وغيرها من الاشياء :Clap:   وينقصني تعلم التجاره بالاسهم  :Yawn:  .  في اي شركه استطيع ان اشترك وكيف استطيع ان احصل على الرسم البياني للسهم حتى ابيع واشتري  وما هي القوانين  يعني باختصار اخوكم لا يعرف شئ عن هذا المجال ارجو ان تفيدونني لكي اصبح معكم عضو فعال  :Drive1:     :Star:  اخوكم ابو احمد :Star:

----------


## التداول

اهلا فيك يا ماتركس 
الفوركس امتعمن الاسهم واجمل عمل 
الاسهم انا اعتقد انها اهدا عمل واصح من الفوركس بكثير 
العملة تهبط بسرعةوترتفع بسرعة  
الاسهم لها هدف كبير واكثر اثر 
حبيت اشارك فقط وليس عندي علم في الاسهم لاني احس انه صعبة البحث فيها
من حيث البرامج والشارتات والمعطيات وغيره 
وشكرا لك
واذا حصلت شي يفيد  خبرني تراني مثلك انتظر احد ياخذ بيدينا الى التعلم في الاسهم 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و انا كمان منتظر حد ياخد بيدى
كدة بقينا 3 
الفزعة يا اخوان

----------


## عياد

> اريد دخول عالم الاسهم!! من اين ابدأ   ان اخبرتي في الفوركس حوالي سنه ونصف  والحمد لله تعلمت فيها التحليل الفني وغيرها من الاشياء وينقصني تعلم التجاره بالاسهم  .  في اي شركه استطيع ان اشترك وكيف استطيع ان احصل على الرسم البياني للسهم حتى ابيع واشتري وما هي القوانين  يعني باختصار اخوكم لا يعرف شئ عن هذا المجال ارجو ان تفيدونني لكي اصبح معكم عضو فعال      اخوكم ابو احمد

 أهلا بك يابو أحمد في عالم الأسهم وان شاء الله اذا أمورك ماشي في التحليل الفني والفوركس راح يكن تعلم الأسهم اسهل بكثير كل ما أتمناه منك فقط هو مراجعة  هذا الرابط  اضغط هنا واذا لك اي سؤال تفضل وانا حاضر انت و جميع الاخوة الأفاضل

----------


## عياد

> اهلا فيك يا ماتركس 
> الفوركس امتع من الاسهم واجمل عمل 
> الاسهم انا اعتقد انها اهدا عمل واصح من الفوركس بكثير 
> العملة تهبط بسرعةوترتفع بسرعة  
> الاسهم لها هدف كبير واكثر اثر 
> حبيت اشارك فقط وليس عندي علم في الاسهم لاني احس انه صعبة البحث فيها
> من حيث البرامج والشارتات والمعطيات وغيره 
> وشكرا لك
> واذا حصلت شي يفيد خبرني تراني مثلك انتظر احد ياخذ بيدينا الى التعلم في الاسهم 
> والسلام عليكم

 الفوركس حركة سريعة وقد تكون شيقة ولكن الأسهم سيظل لها رونقها الخاص وهي اسهل من الفوركس اللهم الصعوبة هي في انتقاء سهم جيد وسط الاف الأسهم

----------


## عياد

> و انا كمان منتظر حد ياخد بيدى
> كدة بقينا 3 
> الفزعة يا اخوان

 ولو يابو أحمد نفزع لك فزعة بدو  بس والله منورنا ياجميل

----------


## أسامة سيد

السلام عليكم 
عضو جديد قادم من الفوركس  :Icon31:   
حياك الله يا مشرفنا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Love For Ever

شكرا يا مشرفنا الفاضل
انا ايضا اريد التعلم وسوف اراجع الموضوع

----------


## Forex Engineer

صباح مساء الورد 
وانا بعد مبتدئ جدا جدا جدا ومحتاج من يأخذ بيدي 
انا امتلك الحماس ولكني لن اسبح في البحر قبل لا اتعلم السباحه 
همتكم معانا جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم 
> عضو جديد قادم من الفوركس   
> حياك الله يا مشرفنا

 أهلا بالقادمين من الفوركس   أخاف الادارة تغلق القسم عشان لايتحول الفوركسيون الى هنا   لنا لقاء بعد قراءة الموضوع أعلاه للرد على الاستفسارات   وأهلا بك مجددا في الاسهم الأمريكية   محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> شكرا يا مشرفنا الفاضل
> انا ايضا اريد التعلم وسوف اراجع الموضوع

  أهلا بك أخي الكريم  وأنا في انتظارك بعد قراءة الموضوع بتمعن  :Asvc:

----------


## عياد

> صباح مساء الورد 
> وانا بعد مبتدئ جدا جدا جدا ومحتاج من يأخذ بيدي 
> انا امتلك الحماس ولكني لن اسبح في البحر قبل لا اتعلم السباحه 
> همتكم معانا جزاك الله خير الجزاء

   صباح مساء الخير   اهلا بيك عزيزي المبتديء ، وانا على اتم استعداد لمساعدتك على تعلم السباحة وليكن اول درس تعليم السابحة الموضوع المثبت في الصفحة الرئيسية للأسهم   تقبل خالص ودي ايها السباح الجديد في الاسهم

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

> صباح مساء الخير   اهلا بيك عزيزي المبتديء ، وانا على اتم استعداد لمساعدتك على تعلم السباحة وليكن اول درس تعليم السابحة الموضوع المثبت في الصفحة الرئيسية للأسهم    تقبل خالص ودي ايها السباح الجديد في الاسهم

  :Big Grin:  وانا كمان ياعياد عايز اسبح معاكم   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## faissal

وانا كمان خدوني معاكم 
تسجيل حضور 
ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله
جاري القراءة الان للموضوع  
شرف كبير انه اتعلم  من اخي عياد

----------


## sniper

وانا كمان عايز اتعلم تجارة الاسهم
والقواعد والنظريات

----------


## Forex Engineer

مشكور اخي عياد 
حاليا انا اقرأ كتاب فوركس فور عرب 
ما رأيك هل استمر ام اتوقف وتحول الى مصدر آخر؟

----------


## game over

والله ياشباب انه السوق الامريكي افضل 1000000000 مره من العملات 
وخاصه الاوبشن
بديت من 500 دولار فقط والحمدالله ضاعفت المبلغ  
واخر سهم بعته بس تحسفت shld ربحت 200% وبعته
لو ناطر عليه لى امس كان الربح حول 350% 
نصيحه للى عنده راس مال قوي يدخل اوبشن على قوقل
call شهر يناير ستراك 600 الرمز GOO AT الهدف او وقت البيع شهر 12 (انا معطيه فتره احتياط شهر عشان مايضعف الاوبشن) لاست الاوشن 34.50
الهدف 650
هدف الاوبشن 70 
ربح 100%

----------


## عياد

> وانا كمان ياعياد عايز اسبح معاكم

 يامية أهلا يلا استعد لنزول الموية

----------


## عياد

> وانا كمان خدوني معاكم 
> تسجيل حضور 
> ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله
> جاري القراءة الان للموضوع  
> شرف كبير انه اتعلم من اخي عياد

   الشرف لي أخي فيصل كلامك الجميل هذا

----------


## عياد

> وانا كمان عايز اتعلم تجارة الاسهم
> والقواعد والنظريات

   يامية أهلا وسهلا بك أخي العزيز ولو بحثت هنا في المنتدى ستجد الكثير ان شاء الله عن الاسهم الأمريكية

----------


## عياد

> مشكور اخي عياد 
> حاليا انا اقرأ كتاب فوركس فور عرب 
> ما رأيك هل استمر ام اتوقف وتحول الى مصدر آخر؟

   أهلا بك أخي الكريم أنا لم اقرا الكتاب لعطيك رايي فيه بوضوح لكن اتصور هو مخصص لفوركس وليس الاسهم ويشرح اليات المارجن ونظام احتساب النقاط   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> والله ياشباب انه السوق الامريكي افضل 1000000000 مره من العملات 
> وخاصه الاوبشن
> بديت من 500 دولار فقط والحمدالله ضاعفت المبلغ  
> واخر سهم بعته بس تحسفت shld ربحت 200% وبعته
> لو ناطر عليه لى امس كان الربح حول 350% 
> نصيحه للى عنده راس مال قوي يدخل اوبشن على قوقل
> call شهر يناير ستراك 600 الرمز GOO AT الهدف او وقت البيع شهر 12 (انا معطيه فتره احتياط شهر عشان مايضعف الاوبشن) لاست الاوشن 34.50
> الهدف 650
> هدف الاوبشن 70 
> ربح 100%

   هلا اخي العزيز  مبروك عليك الربح والله يبارك لك فيه ويارب دائما ربحان السوق الأمريكي مريح في عمله عن الفوركس( على الاقل بالنسبة لي ) وذلك لاسباب عدة ، الأوبشن هو تجارة مربحة ولكن بحاجة الى فكر واستراتيجيات وان شاء الله قريبا سأفتح موضوع كبير جدا للنقاش حول الأوبشن ، الياته وطرقه وأنواعه المختلفة وكيفية المتاجرة به   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

ماشاء الله ياشباب فعلا شيء اسعدني هذا التواجد الجميل وحب التعلم ، صدقوني ياشباب انتم الان اكثر من واحد ونقاشكم مع بعض وتفاعلكم راح يعلمكم ، هكذا كنا في بداية منتديات الاسهم والعملات واتذكر ماكان في بدايتنا منتديات متخصصة للعملات وكنا مجموعة شباب وتعلمنا من بعضنا كل واحد يفيد الثاني .  سافتح موضوع الان فيه كيفية عمل scan للسوق بشكل بسيط جدا وبعدها كل واحد يحاول يختار سهم ويحلله ويضع اهدافه اعتقد الموضوع مش صعب . تقبلوا خالص ودي ونسالكم الدعاء في هذه الايام العشر   وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

> .  سافتح موضوع الان فيه كيفية عمل scan للسوق بشكل بسيط جدا وبعدها كل واحد يحاول يختار سهم ويحلله ويضع اهدافه اعتقد الموضوع مش صعب  . تقبلوا خالص ودي ونسالكم الدعاء في هذه الايام العشر  وانت كمان

 هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه Scaning __________  عياد كن بخير عزيزي  :Icon26:

----------


## game over

> والله ياشباب انه السوق الامريكي افضل 1000000000 مره من العملات 
> وخاصه الاوبشن
> بديت من 500 دولار فقط والحمدالله ضاعفت المبلغ  
> واخر سهم بعته بس تحسفت shld ربحت 200% وبعته
> لو ناطر عليه لى امس كان الربح حول 350% 
> نصيحه للى عنده راس مال قوي يدخل اوبشن على قوقل
> call شهر يناير ستراك 600 الرمز GOO AT الهدف او وقت البيع شهر 12 (انا معطيه فتره احتياط شهر عشان مايضعف الاوبشن) لاست الاوشن 34.50
> الهدف 650
> هدف الاوبشن 70 
> ربح 100%

    
لاست الاوبشن 52.80   :015:

----------


## عياد

مبروك عليك هبوط رحلتك الأوبشنية بنجاح اخي العزيز فيصل    :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## mohsen224

وانا ايضا قادم من قسم الفوركس واريد ان انضم الى الاسهم الامريكية

----------


## عياد

> وانا ايضا قادم من قسم الفوركس واريد ان انضم الى الاسهم الامريكية

 أهلا وسهلا بيك في الاسهم الأمريكية   نورتنا

----------

